# THAT is why I trained X



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes my friend, you are so right. I am 64 and have my 11 month old beast (96 lbs) that I know I have to be careful with relative to my own health. I am very active (cycle and run) and really have little issues now. I also know that I will be 75 or older before he is gone and know that long before that time, I too will have laid down some good training skills with him. We certainly pray that you will return to full health and wish you well.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I hear ya. Training is a lifesaver, truly. This winter, we were walking in a forest trail off leash. We had just had a session the day before working on recall. Snowmobiles are prohibited in this area. Sure enough, I heard a snowmobile come flying behind us. Jack and Courage were wandering near but not by me. They just made it to my heels as this guy whizzed by, dust in our faces....he could have never ever stopped in time as he turned that corner. Phew! 
Hope your shoulder gets better soon!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm thankful for training Kuyani "leave it" and "drop it" pretty much daily... Especially when my hands are full and he wants something I don't want him to have. All it takes are two words to stop him from eating dangerous things, taking off with something he shouldn't, picking up whatever I just dropped on the floor, or chasing critters and blowing leaves 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I had one of these moments recently!

I trained Kea not to counter-surf or put her paws on the counter ever. Yesterday, we had a delivery of a bag of frozen food for Kea and a case of cat food in little plastic cups for the kitty. It came just as I was ready to head out the door with the puppy to run some errands and then head to a local brewery to celebrate my birthday. I left the dog food and the cat food on the kitchen counter, paid my friend who delivered it and realized too late that I had forgotten to put it away before leaving the house. 

I texted my husband to swing by the house on his way to the brewery after work to put the food away. There was a small part of me that worried Kea may have helped herself and eaten some of the packaging or something, warranting a trip to the e-vet. He got home about an hour or so after I left to find the food sitting undisturbed on the counter


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm dogsitting right now for a little beagle/shepherd/heinz 57 guy who weighs about 35 lbs and was apparently never trained to walk nicely and his only speed is full bore running. After spending a day with my ice packs, massage thingie, and a whole lot of ibuprofen, the flexi-lead (may the person who invented that roast in hades) was retired, I kissed Max and told him if I ever complained about his walking again, he could bite me.

Max still likes to be at the end of the leash, but he doesn't yank me around like this little dog does. Counting the days till he's back with his owners.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I find myself thinking this daily. This past weekend I was working in the yard and Luna was running around. She saw the dogs across the street playing and started going towards them until I called her and she turned right around and ran back. A car could of been coming and she could of gotten hit if her recall was not that good to call off dogs. I am thankful that she listened and it reinforces me that all the training I do is to keep my dog safe.


----------



## ARBaumann (Dec 22, 2013)

I've had that moment many times! But I never knew I'd need some of the behaviors my Amber knows. 

I've spent the past year working mostly with trick training with Amber. She knows her basic obedience cues along with play dead, roll over, spin (circles), backup (moon walk), touch my hand and go to your mat. 

I few weeks ago it came to me that her back up and go to mat cues were excellent in getting her out of guests way when coming in the door (front door opens into a long narrow hallway). Now my guests walk in and Amber greets them while moonwalking out of their way all the way down the hallway haha!

She is also excellent at her recall (with the assistance of the hockey whistle when she's far off). We went out in the desert to run off leash and she chased down a big coyote, I said to leave it and come and she slammed on the breaks and turned right around. She also tried to eat a Tarantula Hawk (3 inch sized black hornets, cause extreme pain) and her leave it was still perfect. I'm very proud of my big girl.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I think this all the time when out and about with Joey. We're new to our area (just moved last august) and honestly almost every dog we have come across is so bad! There are two other goldens in the area under the age of 3 and they both jump CONSTANTLY. They jump on their owners, strangers, kids.. everyone! They bark at people, try to chase cars.. and im just standing there looking down at my furball looking up at me with a big smile on his face while he sits there. 

I think the most important moment was when we had just moved in, and we were at a near by park, Joey went exploring and saw a bird and started to run, normally I don't mind but I saw that the bird was still flying low and was going toward a busy street... I yelled for Joey to come and he turned on a dime and came running back to me. There ended up not being any cars (thank god) but I was SOO happy that his recall was that responsive and he turned right away. Big rewards for him that night!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I just had a moment today. Sage flushed a Gopher/wood chuck out of the bushes in my back yard. It is obviously injured yet still had enough spunk to try to attack. She is still puppy enough to think every breathing thing is her friend. As she is running around it in circles lunging, dodging, barking etc my mind went blank but I was able to get out a solid "leave it", "sit" and "stay" she wouldnt come but stopped attacking and I was able to walk up to her and grab her. Unfortunately, no collar and she didnt want to leave her new toy so I had to carry all 65 pounds of her up the steps to the house. Had her leave it not been solid I think she might have gotten hurt.....now I know our come with high distraction still needs work though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> I'm dogsitting right now for a little beagle/shepherd/heinz 57 guy who weighs about 35 lbs and was apparently never trained to walk nicely and his only speed is full bore running. After spending a day with my ice packs, massage thingie, and a whole lot of ibuprofen, the flexi-lead (may the person who invented that roast in hades) was retired, I kissed Max and told him if I ever complained about his walking again, he could bite me.
> 
> Max still likes to be at the end of the leash, but he doesn't yank me around like this little dog does. Counting the days till he's back with his owners.



You told him he could bite you! ??? I laughed out loud at that one. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

